# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  bb link στο Ζωγράφο

## spef

Στο κόμβο grafu23 (#17959) ,http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=17959
υπάρχει ελεύθερο interface με πολύ καλή οπτική
Οποιος θέλει ας στείλει pm..

----------

